# DS Cart Replacement Cases



## Another World (Jul 17, 2011)

Got a busted DS case and want a way to swap it with character? One company has moved their business to eBay with reduced prices. The only problem is that they say they will not guarantee that you get the color you request. Still, at $1.99 each these might make for a fun Flash Kit mod project.

Thanks to Shadow, via IRC for the tip!​





 eBay Link





 Homepage


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wooh, it used to be 3.50.
You get free stickers for the front to ^.^


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 17, 2011)

you do realize the guy that makes um is on temp


----------



## Another World (Jul 17, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> you do realize the guy that makes um is on temp



had no idea. does he specifically do flash kit replacement shells?

-another world


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 17, 2011)

How is the plastic quality of these?
I might use these actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## indask8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great if you have some damaged DS cartridges.

The guy who had some damaged DS Debug carts should consider buying this.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 17, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Looks great if you have some damaged DS cartridges.
> 
> The guy who had some damaged DS Debug carts should consider buying this.



That guy sells replacement UMD and DS cases if I'm not mistaken. He is very capable of replacing the shells of things he repairs. It's part of the business that he's part of.

Edit: Also, yeah, the seller is nintendyfan. Remember the debug cart fiasco? Yeah, that guy. He's good at what he does, and I'm pretty sure he uses these cases himself in his work, so they should be pretty good for meeting your needs.


----------



## Lanlan (Jul 17, 2011)

Will these fit all flashcarts?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 17, 2011)

dylanlanphear said:
			
		

> Will these fit all flashcarts?


I don't think they'd fit any.


----------



## blubbermarble (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool!
and also original copies of DS games


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 17, 2011)

This is great, yet so cheap.

But why don't they make ones for flashcarts?
I don't want to take apart the entire shell just to put something on the Micro SD.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's nintyfan, I asked him where he got them and said his company makes them, you can search something on ebay or go to umdcase.com to buy them.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 17, 2011)

Too bad I don't have any damaged cart. Cool though.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 17, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> This is great, yet so cheap.
> 
> But why don't they make ones for flashcarts?
> I don't want to take apart the entire shell just to put something on the Micro SD.



Expense? I assume it would cost more to make 20 different shapes than to just make one, especially when very few people would actually buy them.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 17, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah -- moulding charges are very high


----------



## Creqaw (Jul 17, 2011)

Too bad that they don't fit flashcarts, my supercard really needs a new one.


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah I'd be tempted to get one but my Supoercard DSTWO won't fit in a normal case.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet you could fit a flash card in one of these cases if you used an exacto knife very carefully.
I just have to ask. What are people doing that they need replacement game card case? This only thing that comes to mind is if you accidentally had your game chewed up by the garbage disposal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

The debug cart on ebay could benefit from this


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The only problem is that they say they will not guarantee that you get the color you request.


This ssems like a pretty big problem to me.  And they wont fit flash carts, since there's no microSD slot and almost all flash carts nowadays have a chip protruding out of the front (covered by the sticker).


----------



## dickfour (Jul 17, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could cut out a window for the chip and micro sd. I'll buy one and show you. It'll look pisser.


----------



## Another World (Jul 17, 2011)

i think if the took the time you could mod one of these to hold a flash kit. finished with a custom sticker for the front.

-another world


----------



## Lane (Jul 18, 2011)

Not very clear, it just price it? ?


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 18, 2011)

If these are high quality, these could fix flashcart build quality and contact issues!


----------



## .Chris (Jul 18, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> If these are high quality, these could fix flashcart build quality and contact issues!


Exactly what I was thinking, but then you would have to cut a hole for the Micro SD Card.

And that would be a pretty good idea, nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered one from NintendyFan on the 15th for my Diamond version.
My cart wouldn't be recognized by my DS, no matter what I did.
He told me that just replacing the case could do wonders.

(It would also let me clean the contacts on my cart to make it work even better.
My cart is going to look great, since it won't be the regular boring grey.
Makes me wonder, if third parties can make colored carts, then why couldn't Nintendo make colored carts for the Pokémon games on the DS?



			
				tigris said:
			
		

> The debug cart on ebay could benefit from this


The debug cart on ebay is being sold by the same person who sells those replacement cases.


----------



## Necron (Jul 19, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder, if third parties can make colored carts, then why couldn't Nintendo make colored carts for the Pokémon games on the DS?


They did it with the GBA carts, no clues why they didn't do it with the DS ones


----------



## NintendyFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool, I never would have thought this would be news on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note guys, these cases are made with great quality and we can get you any color you want ( we only put that it's not guaranteed so we don't get any flak.. ).
I'm sure our cases could be modified to fit any chip inside, but they were made to not allow Chinese copy chips to fit inside. 

Also, I make all of the stickers myself, so if anyone orders and wants something special, I can do it, but it will cost a little more.

Oh, and these cases also work on 3DS games as well; it doesn't have the tab on the right side, but still runs 3DS mode in the 3DS.

Thanks AnotherWorld!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2011)

While we're at it, those cases don't have the (Nintendo) NTR-005 PAT.PEND. on the back, right?


----------



## NintendyFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> While we're at it, those cases don't have the (Nintendo) NTR-005 PAT.PEND. on the back, right?


They don't, correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when creating the mold I made sure that was removed.


----------



## amptor (Jul 20, 2011)

The blue one looks rather spiff.  I like transparent blue as long as it is done just right like the color I see here (and my Xbox1 XCM case).  I guess one could put a bootleg cart into one of these to spiff it up.  Like one of those 20in1 or however they make those.

If you want to mod it, I'd recommend using a dremel.  They sell them at harbor freight for $3.99 sometimes.  Or you can get the real thing at home depot but I think those probably cost over 100 bucks.  The professional one is really handy if you're going to do a lot of projects.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 20, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> The blue one looks rather spiff.  I like transparent blue as long as it is done just right like the color I see here


Yep.
It's the exact same color as this, if I'm not mistaken:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 27, 2011)

Does this guy do flashcarts? Like adding another screw to the DStwo? Sorry if this question has already been asked.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 25, 2011)

I need this, my flashcart is going down!!!!
Thanks for posting =D


----------



## NintendyFan (Sep 25, 2011)

Mugiwara no Kot said:
			
		

> I need this, my flashcart is going down!!!!
> Thanks for posting =D



I'm not so sure if it works with flash carts, but you could try and cut some parts to make it fit. It's really meant for official carts.


----------



## TWGrim (Dec 26, 2014)

I realize this is a rather old subject, but I'm trying to find out if it's still possible to get the replacement cases? I've got two Phantom Hourglass carts that work wonderfully but the shells have seen better days. I'd really like to refurb them. =S


----------



## SirKelly (Jul 2, 2017)

Where can I find one of these these days ?


----------

